# Lager tauschen Solid Strike



## easton95 (2. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Hab seid Anfang des Jahres ein Solid Strike, ich habe es bei einem Freund gekauft der nen Bikeshop hat.
Nun hab ich im Sommer das Rad mal auseinander genommen und festgestellt, dass alle Hinterbaulager gerostet waren und keinerlei Fett vorhanden war. Inzwischen laufen sie auch schon relativ rau und solten ausgetauscht werden.

Welche Lager nehm ich da am besten?
Welche Maße?

MFG Patrick


----------



## slayer80 (2. Dezember 2015)

Es sind 6 Stück 3001-2RS verbaut und 2 Stück 6001-2RS. 6001 sind einreihige Rillenkugellager, 3001 sind doppelreihige Schrägkugellager - Letztere sind nicht ganz billig und halten, wenn nicht durch Dreck und Dampfstrahler getötet - ewig. 

Bitte KEINE 63001 nehmen - die haben die selben Abmaße wie die 3001, sind jedoch einreihige Rillenkugellager. Durch ihre schlechtere Axiale Lastaufnahme und (beim Billiganbieter) relativ undefinierte Lagerluft kosten die unter Umständen "Hinterbausteifigkeit". Wenn Ihr nix Anderes da habt, könnt Ihr sowas jedoch verbauen. Die Abmaße stimmen ja überein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easton95 (2. Dezember 2015)

Welche Marke ist da am besten?
Irgendwelche aus der industie oder speziel für MTB?
Und welche maße haben die Lager genau?


----------



## m0h (2. Dezember 2015)

Maße sind wenn ich mich nicht irre: 12x28x12 mm

Wo her?

HIER oder HIER


----------



## _nico_03 (30. Mai 2016)

m0h schrieb:


> HIER oder HIER


Is preislich ja schon ziemlich n Unterschied, sind es sonst exakt die selben?


----------



## m0h (31. Mai 2016)

Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen wie viele Lager bei den 22€ bei Solid beinhaltet sind, müsste man nachfragen.

Edit: Laut Explosionszeichnung müssten es 6 stk. sein, aber eine genaue Zahl steht ja leider nicht dabei.


----------



## schoko404 (31. Mai 2016)

Sind Einzelpreise bei Solid. Ein entsprechendes originales SKF/ INA Lager kostet allerdings auch gut 25Euro und ist mit einem "noname" Lager für 6,14 Euro nicht zu vergleichen. Weiß nicht genau welchen Hersteller Solid verbaut, aber das 6,14 Euro Lager wird es nicht sein, da diese "Dinger" bei uns nur wenige Wochen gehalten haben.


----------



## _nico_03 (9. Juni 2016)

Servus nochmal, wie habt ihr denn die Lager getauscht? Einfach irgendwie rausgeschlagen?


----------



## schoko404 (9. Juni 2016)

Jupp...vorsichtig rausschlagen. Einpressen mit Gewindestange und den alten Lagern als Druckstück.


----------



## _nico_03 (21. Juni 2016)

Wann sind Kugellager denn eigentlich endgültig zu tauschen?

Angenommen die Kugeln sind bisschen rostbraun, laufen nicht mehr perfekt und haben minimales Spiel.  Reicht es, alles gut zu reinigen (z.B. mit Disc-Brake-Cleaner und WD-40) und anschließend neu zu fetten?
Also die Lager erst auswechseln wenn ne Kugel wirklich gebrochen ist. Oder sollte man sie schon tauschen, wenn sie, wie oben angenommen, sind?


----------



## schoko404 (21. Juni 2016)

Reinigen und fetten kannst du probieren, aber die Dichtungen wirst du kaum wieder so sauber montiert bekommen, da sie beim "Abhebeln" verbiegen/ reißen werden. Von daher wird die Arbeit nicht lange von Erfolg gekrönt sein! Dann lieber die günstigen Lager kaufen und erstmal Ruhe haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Premium_Biker (23. Juni 2016)

Lager mit spiel sollte man tauschen.
Im Maschinenbau ist das auch so üblich, warum beim Fahrrad anders machen?

Nein im Ernst, es tut deinem Rad nicht gut so weiter zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. Juni 2016)

Die Kugellager drehen sich doch kaum. Ist ja keine Lagerung einer Radnabe oder so. 
So lange es nicht knackt und/oder Spiel hat, bleiben die Lager bei mir drinnen.


----------



## _nico_03 (24. Juni 2016)

Sind die Lager, die man bei Solid bestellen kann (http://solidbikes.de/de/4-ersatzteil-sparepart) eigentlich schon vorgefettet oder muss man die noch öffnen und n bisschen Fett reinmachen?


----------



## onkel2306 (27. Januar 2017)

Hallo!

Mein Rahmen kommt nächste Woche zum Lackieren und ich bin gerade dabei ihn dafür zu zerlegen. 

Ich hatte bisher kein Lagerspiel. Kann ich davon ausgehen, wenn ich die vorsichtig herausschlage, dass sie nach dem einschlagen wieder ohne Probleme laufen?

Gibt es mittlerwiele Erfahrungen, was die günstigeren Lager taugen? 22€x4 ist schon ziemlich heftig.

Danke!


----------

